# Another great day with clients!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive been extremely busy with my fishing charter lately so Ive been slow on the reports. All trips have been great but today the bite was fast and furious!

I would say epic but yakntats 70lb ling deserves that title for the day!

Anyhow we managed several nice red snapper up to 29". Snapper were caught up top allowing my clients, well new friends, to get an excellent visual show! Kings were in force today as well. No smokers but we boated close to ten at least and we really didnt fish for them that much.

On the reefs they managed to pull up grouper. I got my first yak scamp but he was too small! On a sabiki rig of all things!

We got one keeper trigger, and two very nice mangroves including a 27" monster~! A 35" cobia decided to join the party too. Sharks were a problem yet again with several caught as well. All in all another great day offshore!

Oh and I keep saying we but the only thing I caught was a shark and a short trigger! lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great trip dude! That'll keep them coming back


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice collection! That'll be a great fish fry!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

What a great trip. I'm glad the bite was on fire today.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great work


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats a stud grove. Nice job putting them on the fish.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

THose area the fist mangroves I 've seen offshore from a yak in awhile - Great eating there!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

What did the mangroves eat?


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job JD, u stay on the fish man!


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

keep the reports coming


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent, nice fish and happy Clients indeed...'hell ya ....we will come back next week jd'...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work dude!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's one heck of a trip for your clients. Well done.


----------



## PLS (Feb 9, 2012)

Easily the best day of fishing I've ever had and never caught that many different species in one trip. Will try to post what a yak guide looks like after a good day of fishing later.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Haha be gentle man! I cant let the whole world not know Im not a stud muffin! There may be a couple chicks lurking around PFF somewhere!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job putting those folks on some good fish! Hope they don't think it's always that easy, lol.


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice catch.....a good mix of fish..... thx for the reports.....


----------

